# Casey (12 1/2) still wagging & strutting



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

.... never mind .... hopefully those who did watch the video enjoyed it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I feel that I missed something


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Me too! I try to catch everything; sorry I missed this. Please repost...happy goldens keep me going!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I would love to see it, hope you can put it up again.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with the others! Would love to see a video of your Casey!! I have a 10 year old Golden male and 10.5 year old Golden female...Senior Goldens have a special place in my heart!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona and I hope you repost Casey's wag and strut video :crossfing Have always loved your vids in the past, completely missed this.


----------

